# Disco duro externo A-DATA no conecta con PC



## Helios (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola, bueno pues vengo a pedir su ayuda para esta situación, pues mi disco duro externo de la marca A-data modelo Nobiliti NH03 de 1Tb; el dia de hoy simplemente no me permitió acceder al mismo. La historia es la siguiente:
Hace ya un tiempo, quiza un año, lo compre, y funciono bien, cabe resaltar que tiene la caracteristica de tener interfaz USB 3.0, en el he estado guardando principalmente videos, de peliculas, series, etc. Y recientemente un respaldo de la informacion de mi PC, ya que reinstalare el sistema operativo y espere hasta este momento que la licencia del antivirus terminara, ya qu ecreo que no tiene sentido renovar la licencia para luego reinstalar el programa, pero bueno, la noche anterior estuve trabajando con el, viendo una serie que tenia almacenada, y al irme a dormir, suspendi la compu, al hacer eso, el disco duro se apaga, lo he notado, y asi fue al dia normal, ya a las 4 de la tarde saque de la suspensión la PC y hiba a guardar unos archivos en el HDD (Disco duro) externo y para empezar, no me permitio crear una carpeta, diciendome que "la ubicacion puede pertenecer a una unidad de red", ese mensaje me ha aparecido cuando cambias de puerto un pendrive o algo similar, asi que no me parecio gran cosa, asi que guarde mi trabajo en el disco C:\\ y reinicie, pero esta vez el disco no aparecio. apague el disco y lo volvi a encender, el sistema hizo el tipico sonido de conexion de un dispositivo externo, peor no mostro mas, volvi a pagar el disco, y hubo el sonio de desconexion de una unidad externa, volvi a encender el disco, pero esta vez, note (cosa que no note antes) que el disco hacia un ruido peculiar, como al tratar de leer algo, o como cuando quemamos un cd, sono en intervalos cortos, 6 veces y de ahi nada, el sistema me da la opcion de expulsar el disco, pero no me da nombre asignados a la unidad (D,E,F,G,H,I...) y asi es la cosa.

Ante esto, tambien cabe resaltar que sali en el intervalo de la mañana y cuando llegue y otra persona conocida y de confianza, recogio parte del cuarto, reacomodando algunos cables, como la fuente de la laptop, etc... Y cruzo por mi mente que al jalar un cable, lo haya tirado, la altura es de unos 60 - 100 cm revise el HDD pero no parece haber daño por caida, tambein supuse que al reacomodar, se hubiera cambiado de puerto el HDD, de donde estaba, a otro mientras la PC estaba suspendida, tendra algo que ver? (realmente no lo creo pero aun asi pregunto) o que otra cosa creenq ue pueda ser, cheque continuidad en el cable y todo bien, cheque la fuente de alimentacion y todo bien, la etiqueta indica 12V y el multimetro dio 12.32V, no creo tampoco que sea mucho problema. 
Dejo un link de la pagina oficial del HDD, no he encontrado el manual ya que no esta en la pagina oficial. Y como dije, el cable que traia y la interfaz es UBS 3.0 por lo que el cable varia, dejo tambien un link de eso.

http://www.adata.com.tw/?action=product_feature&cid=2&piid=98

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_3.0

http://pinoutsguide.com/Slots/usb_3_0_connector_pinout.shtml

Disculpen lo largo del post, pero intento describir todos los detalles de lo ocurrido. De antemano, gracias

Alguna sugerencia de como recuperar la info, o que pudo pasar? Lo que sea ayudara


----------



## jerry101 (Ago 21, 2011)

Si es que se cayo el disco, lo mas seguro es que el ruido que dices que hace es porque ha empezado a cabecear el disco, lo cual quiere decir que se ha dañado.


----------



## ZUNDACK (Ago 22, 2011)

Mira en mi experiencia con discos duros externos SATA pueden llegar a hacer falso contacto por dentro y no detectarte el disco, y como en el caso de los discos duros externos ide pequeños (de laptop) con cualquier golpesito se te dañan, aveses de la targeta, aveses del interior y como resalta mi compañero que con el ruido que genera al trabajar muy posiblemente se daño por dentro, y no e sabido que se puedan reparar por dentro, pero miralo por el lado bueno son muy bonitos por dentro y lo puedes colgar en tu pared.... XD     !!SALUDOS!!


----------



## Helios (Ago 22, 2011)

Gracias por el buen humor ZUNDACK XD, si, he abierto uno y es muy bonito, sirve de espejo XD, pero bueno, pues, segun yo, no se ha caido y ahorita lo que mas me importa es rescatar la informacion que tengo en el, creen que de haber alguno de esos daños sea posible rescatar la informacion?

Gracias por su respuestas


----------



## jerry101 (Ago 22, 2011)

Hay empresas dedicadas a rescatar la informacion pero salvo que fuera muy importante tu informacion deberias hacerlo ya que el costo es realmente elevado. Algunas ocasiones tambien se oye un cabeceo del disco cuando la corriente que lo alimenta no es suficiente, sin embargo en tu caso por lo que vi tu disco lleva una fuente de alimentacion externa y seria raro que esa fuera la causa, aun asi podrias comprobar la fuente de alimentacion.


----------



## djwash (Ago 24, 2011)

Buenas, si te animas podes desarmarlo y conectar el disco rigido que tiene dentro directamente en un PC para descartar la logica que tiene dentro antes del disco puede estar fallando...

Lo conectas con un cable SATA y lo alimentas desde la fuente de la PC como un disco mas, esto con el PC apagado, al iniciar Windows (o lo que fuere) presionas F11 (segun modelo) o lo que sea necesario para elegir desde que disco iniciar, seleccionas el disco propio de la PC, *no* el tuyo.

Si no lo llegara a reconocer, lo desconectas, inicias Windows y conectas el disco con el PC funcionando, si todavia no lo reconoce, vas al administrador de dispositivos y le das click en "Buscar cambios de hardware", ahi te lo deberia instalar.

Si tienes notebook, ni modo, vas a tener que conseguir un PC de escritorio, si conectas el disco andando hazlo con seguridad, sin miedo, una vez que arranco el disco no lo muevas bruscamente porque lo puedes dañar mas aun.

Nos comentas...


----------



## Helios (Ago 24, 2011)

Ok, gracias por sus respuestas, tambien pense que podria ser la fuente, pero la probe con un multimetro y si da lo que debe. Ahora, en cuanto a desarmarlo, si me da algo de cosa, y ademas estoy como que viviendo temporalmente en otro lugar de mi casa, asi que no tengo todas mis herramientas, lo consultare con un amigo que me las puede prestar, y haber que sucede, intentare desarmarlo y ahi comento que pase.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## indieboy (Ene 2, 2013)

Quetal Tengo el mismo problema que tu quisiera saber si pudiste resolverlo y como .. gracias


----------



## Helios (Ene 6, 2013)

Bueno pues, al final resulto que el disco fallo, se perdio, de hecho sonaba raro al encenderlo. Podrias dar mas detalles de tu problema?, es posible que pueda ayudarte.


----------



## indieboy (Ene 7, 2013)

Este tambien hace ruido como *QUE *carga y no carga .. suena el bip como 6 veces y asi ... windows lo detecta aveces y aveces no no me permite formatearlo en NTFS pero lo eh podido formatear en FAT pero va muy lento .. un programa para formatear a bajo nivel si me lo detecta ..


----------

